# Apple bowl



## Texasstate (May 27, 2019)

carved out this apple bowl today 
Sanded to 400 
Applying finish tomorrow

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 27, 2019)

Man I love the look of that carved bowl, very cool.


----------



## JoshfromPA (May 27, 2019)

Carved bowls with random shapes always looked really cool to my eyes, that one is no exception. Awesome work.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jasonb (May 27, 2019)

Ummm I dont see any apples in there....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ironman123 (May 28, 2019)

Good looking carved bowl. Really like the coloring of the wood.


----------



## barry richardson (May 28, 2019)

Great rustic bowl! What are you using to carve it with?


----------



## Texasstate (May 28, 2019)

A grinder with the King Arthur chainsaw attachment


----------



## David Hill (Jun 2, 2019)

Great bowl! Like the coloring in the wood.
Have thought about getting one of those—- will have to wait until someone says “Ok”


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 16, 2019)

Pix of it with a finish?


----------



## Texasstate (Jun 17, 2019)

I’m waiting it to stop cracking 
Wasn’t as dry as I presumed


----------

